# CPT Vape Meet #3 - The Buzz Pt3 and final



## Marzuq (8/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (8/12/14)

Epic disappearing cloud shot @steve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/12/14)

Great pictures, thanks @Marzuq. Looks like the venue was a good choice?


----------



## Marzuq (8/12/14)

Andre said:


> Great pictures, thanks @Marzuq. Looks like the venue was a good choice?



yeah the venue was great. was a little tight at times but the staff there was so friendly and helpful. When i went to thank them for allowing us to use the space they said they need to thank me as the buzz and hype was great and they would gladly have us back there again.
Im very chuffed by that response

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (8/12/14)

Awesome pics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## crack2483 (8/12/14)

Lol @ShaneW too busy talking on the phone.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## free3dom (8/12/14)

Awesome photos all around @Marzuq...I think you really captured the vaping spirit with all of these, all the happy people making clouds 

The venue does seem very nice, I especially like the high roof - makes it seem very open and there is lots of space for all the clouds to go 

Well done Vape Towners - organizers, vendors, and attendees - seems like you had a wonderful meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (8/12/14)

Silver said:


> Epic disappearing cloud shot @steve


thanks buddy. was just admiring it myself. seems i got better looking !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

